# V60 1 cup with Sage Smart Grinder Pro



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi

I have a Sage Smart Grinder Pro which I mainly use for espresso (with a DTP) and am very happy with.

I have bought my partner a V60 single cup mainly as I don't want her using my DTP when I'm at work 😂

She's struggling with the recipe and most advice I find is relating to the 2 cup version.

Any advice on grind settings on the Sage Grinder and general recipes for the 1 cup V60?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Grind 15.0g of coffee. Water right off boil.

Add 33g, quick stir/wiggle with a teaspoon/stirrer.

0:20 add up to 66g, in spirals, each pour take ~10s.

0:40 add upto 100g

1:00 add up to 133g

1:20 add up to 166g

1:40 add up to 200g

2:00 add up to 233g

Record time of dry bed, leave 30s or so for drips to slow.

If you see a lot of standing liquid over the bed, switch to centre pour.

No experience with the Sage grinder (i guess start around "filter") but expect dry bed to be around 2:50 +/-15s. Change the grind setting to steer flavour balance (don't get too hung up on time, don't change grind to hit a specific time, only change if time is bizarrely short/long AND if the flavour is off).


----------

